# 1999 .vs. 2000 BMW 528i



## BMW528i_Bilal (Jan 17, 2005)

I am helping a friend of mine buy a BMW 528i. We currently see a 1999 BMW 528i Black/Black, Automatic, with the premium package. My car is somewhat the same, and my friend really likes my 528i. We haven't gone to see the car yet but I would like to know from you BMW 5 Series experts what differences are between the 1999 and 2000 models.


----------



## Garik (Feb 15, 2005)

*no difference on 99-00*

They should be same (99-00) the earlier ones were different, and new looks for 01+
but then packages do make difference...


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

If my memory serves me, in mid-year 2000, the automatic was upgraded to steptronic. Early E39 premium pkg. wheels were 15", and then they inceased by 1" (in 2000?). Shoot I've been reading too many Psych books lately, BMW-specific memory decay.


----------



## BMW528i_Bilal (Jan 17, 2005)

Jon said:


> If my memory serves me, in mid-year 2000, the automatic was upgraded to steptronic. Early E39 premium pkg. wheels were 15", and then they inceased by 1" (in 2000?). Shoot I've been reading too many Psych books lately, BMW-specific memory decay.


Those 15" rims look tiny with such a car


----------



## BMW528i_Bilal (Jan 17, 2005)

*Examples*

Even though, the rims are alike, size does matter, and the 16" did quite an improvement of the cars look. SEE FOR YOURSELF !


----------



## PropellerHead (Jan 3, 2002)

Jon said:


> Early E39 premium pkg. wheels were 15", and then they inceased by 1" (in 2000?).


Only on the 528's. 540 autos had 16" wheels from the get go to clear larger brakes.


----------



## PropellerHead (Jan 3, 2002)

Garik said:


> They should be same (99-00) the earlier ones were different, and new looks for 01+
> but then packages do make difference...


Steering wheel changes were made in mid '99 production. Also, electronic changes, such as addition of a harness used to add voice commands was added in late '99. Also, '00 was the first year for HID lights standard on E39 540's. IIRC, '99 was single VANOS and '00 was the first year for dual.


----------



## PropellerHead (Jan 3, 2002)

I just noticed that this wasnt the other thread asking general info about ALL E39's. Sorry ab that irrelevant 540 stuff. :tsk:


----------



## E39spd (Mar 4, 2004)

We had a 1999 528 with premium, it had 16" wheels


----------



## BMW528i_Bilal (Jan 17, 2005)

E39spd said:


> We had a 1999 528 with premium, it had 16" wheels


they came standard with 16" in 1999, i see you have a 2001 e39 now, what model?


----------



## E39spd (Mar 4, 2004)

BMW528i_Bilal said:


> they came standard with 16" in 1999, i see you have a 2001 e39 now, what model?


530iA sport


----------



## waapples (Jan 5, 2004)

2000 528i had the rain sensor option, the master keys got changed to diamond shape.
hmmmm... what else? i can't think of any. :dunno:


----------



## BMW528i_Bilal (Jan 17, 2005)

E39spd said:


> 530iA sport


Nice, I was going to buy a 2001 BMW 530i before but got a better deal on my 2000 BMW 528i with lower kms. Being the a 2000 model, i got the xenons, rain sensor, rear airbags, the 16" alloy wheels, the steptronic transmission, and yes the premium package. Most perferred colour Black/Black. I wish i had gotten the DSP and sports package, meh. The sports package would have costed me more on insurance anyways. Do you see any mian difference between the 528i and the 530i model?


----------



## E39spd (Mar 4, 2004)

BMW528i_Bilal said:


> Nice, I was going to buy a 2001 BMW 530i before but got a better deal on my 2000 BMW 528i with lower kms. Being the a 2000 model, i got the xenons, rain sensor, rear airbags, the 16" alloy wheels, the steptronic transmission, and yes the premium package. Most perferred colour Black/Black. I wish i had gotten the DSP and sports package, meh. The sports package would have costed me more on insurance anyways. Do you see any mian difference between the 528i and the 530i model?


Primarily the power difference (192hp vs 225hp), it makes the car a lot more athletic, also the 5spd steptronic transmission was not in the 99 (4spd that was too high in revs on the highway). I am sorry to say I felt the 99 528 was a little too slow and unresponsive (even the wife felt the same of the 528 vs 530). The 530 allows quicker transitions than the 528 when egressing turns due to the added power.

If I had the choice of the 530 over the 528, I would take the 530, even at a slightly higher cost.

As for exterior differences, I like the fogs and black bsm on the 528 better, but the AE and rear taillights on the 530 better. Interiors are the same (unless you have the Nav option, then the newer the car, the better the system, such as larger screen and a switch to DVD based media).

Overall, I would go for the 530, but I am a bit of a lead foot, for those who don't care about acceleration, a cheaper 528 may be the better value.


----------



## PropellerHead (Jan 3, 2002)

E39spd said:


> (unless you have the Nav option, then the newer the car, the better the system, such as larger screen and a switch to DVD based media).


Larger screen came in '01. DVD was not until '03. Last year for E39's. First for DVD nav.


----------



## BMW528i_Bilal (Jan 17, 2005)

E39spd said:


> Primarily the power difference (192hp vs 225hp), it makes the car a lot more athletic, also the 5spd steptronic transmission was not in the 99 (4spd that was too high in revs on the highway). I am sorry to say I felt the 99 528 was a little too slow and unresponsive (even the wife felt the same of the 528 vs 530). The 530 allows quicker transitions than the 528 when egressing turns due to the added power.
> 
> If I had the choice of the 530 over the 528, I would take the 530, even at a slightly higher cost.
> 
> ...


Well ofcourse the 530i would be better than the 528i. Its just like the 520i vs 528i, the higher the number the more superior. In 2001 the 5 series went through a slight transition with the engine and look of there cars. I test drove both the 530i and 528i, and i didn't see any major difference in performance, and acceleration was off by .5 0-100km. The 528i would do 0-100km in about 8.2s, where as the 530i would do the job in 7.7seconds not a huge difference in acceleration. You owned a 1999 model with the 4spd automatic transmission, with the single vanos technology. In 2000 you got the 5spd steptronic transmission and the double vanos system, so i guess than the it would run better at lower rpm range. So far i am very happy with the 528i model, good acceleration, and its fast. In the summer i went nearly 195km and the car was asking for more!!!!!!!!!!!!
We are however are planning to replace our BMW 318i with a 2001-2003 BMW 530i with the sports package, with perferred options as "M" package, premium package, DSP, and all the other goodies.  BLACK/BLACK !!!!!!!! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## BMW528i_Bilal (Jan 17, 2005)

ISN'T THE THE 530i MODEL THE 528i's REPLACEMENT?????
i am going to see a BMW 528i (99) with my friend tomorrow ! GREY/GREY
Gonna drive it and see if there's any difference between my car and the 99 model.

Check it out!


----------



## gojira-san (Mar 1, 2004)

E39spd said:


> Primarily the power difference (192hp vs 225hp), it makes the car a lot more athletic, also the 5spd steptronic transmission was not in the 99 (4spd that was too high in revs on the highway). I am sorry to say I felt the 99 528 was a little too slow and unresponsive (even the wife felt the same of the 528 vs 530). The 530 allows quicker transitions than the 528 when egressing turns due to the added power.


My Touring has the older 4 speed auto. If you boot it on the highway and let it kick down it will take off pretty well. Putting the selector in "3" rather than "D" around town gives it a little more spunk too. It cruises nicely on the highway in the 80-90mph range (way too easily!) while getting 27-28mpg. That's on a car with almost 82,000 miles. Got to love that.


----------



## BMW528i_Bilal (Jan 17, 2005)

gojira-san said:


> My Touring has the older 4 speed auto. If you boot it on the highway and let it kick down it will take off pretty well. Putting the selector in "3" rather than "D" around town gives it a little more spunk too. It cruises nicely on the highway in the 80-90mph range (way too easily!) while getting 27-28mpg. That's on a car with almost 82,000 miles. Got to love that.


DAMN RIGHT ! VIVA BMW 528i !!!!!!!!!!! :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :thumbup:


----------



## BMW528i_Bilal (Jan 17, 2005)

I get 29MPG City/Highway, the 5spd automatic is awesome, so quiet on the highway. My car cruises at 165km at 2500rpm, what about the 4spd auto????


----------

